# Exciting lot of Aircraft kits available now! (UK STOCK)



## karr1981 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I have a treat for you this weekend!

Here is the second part of the collection of kits we just took in as trade from a collector, there's some very nice vintage kits, and some we dont see very often at all










As with before, we are putting these here first for you guys to have the chance to buy before we put up for general sale at www.modelkitworld.com
These are all sold as seen but we have personally gone through and verified each is complete with instructions and decals, the condition of these is good+ but some are vintage so some decal browning is present (to be expected)










Pics of indiviual kits and parts etc can be provided on request, dont miss out on these, once they are gone i honestly dont know when we will see most of them again.

All UK Stock, pm or comment us to buy


----------

